# Día del patrimonio - 2010



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Este fin de semana del patrimonio estuve en la quinta Vaz Ferreira, el Castillo Soneira y el Museo Blanes con su jardín japonés.

¡Fotos!
Sacadas por mí, alojadas en photobucket


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

si muestras estas fotos a un extranjero nadie creeria que esto se encuentra en montevideo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias Nico yo fui al Puerto de Montevideo a la Bodega Bouza y al Blandengues de Artigas

Despues muestro unas pocas fotos.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Los soportes de granito de la última foto es donde estaban los leones de piedra en tamaño real, que poco antes de venderse el castillo fueron rematados y ahora aparentemente están en Miami.

¡Palmares compralos y mandalos de vuelta!


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Hace años que no puedo recorrer nada del Día del Patrimonio porque siempre tengo algún parcial o algún examen en la facultad y me tengo que quedar estudiando. 

El año que viene voy a ver si me hago alguna escapada a los lugares que tengo cerca de casa, es castillo está dentro de mi lista de objetivos, el año próximo no me lo pierdo, espero que para entonces no esté tan arruinado como ahora.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Ger_man said:


> El año que viene voy a ver si me hago alguna escapada a los lugares que tengo cerca de casa, es castillo está dentro de mi lista de objetivos, el año próximo no me lo pierdo, espero que para entonces no esté tan arruinado como ahora.


El año que viene va a estar el liceo funcionando y las visitas guiadas van a ser al edificio entero y no a la planta baja como este año.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

NicoBolso said:


> Los soportes de granito de la última foto es donde estaban los leones de piedra en tamaño real, que poco antes de venderse el castillo fueron rematados y ahora aparentemente están en Miami.


Así es... los vendieron a U$S 40.000 cada uno...



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Tatito said:


> Así es... los vendieron a U$S 40.000 cada uno...
> 
> 
> 
> .


En Miami ? No es que el patrimonio no puede salir del pais?...Deberian recuperarlos por ley
:nono:

Muy lindas las fotos
Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> En Miami ? No es que el patrimonio no puede salir del pais?...Deberian recuperarlos por ley
> :nono:
> 
> Muy lindas las fotos
> Saludos


^^ Supongo que los leones no habrán sido amparados por la calificación de patrimonio, o los vendieron antes de que pudieras quedar incluídos... vaya uno a saber...


.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Tatito said:


> ^^ Supongo que los leones no habrán sido amparados por la calificación de patrimonio, o los vendieron antes de que pudieras quedar incluídos... vaya uno a saber...
> 
> 
> .


Si, que se yo

:dunno:

Saludos


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

La casa era patrimonio, no así sus muebles.


----------



## albuceo427 (Jan 28, 2010)

*DIA DEL PATRIMONIO FERROCARRILES DE AFE*

TALLERES DE AFE EN PEÑAROL
Visita en el Día del Patrimonio de 2010 en que se exhibieron entre otros.
Locomotora Nº 1530. Fue construida por la General Electric en el mes de Julio de 1954, en la planta de Schenectady, Estado de New York (U.S.A.).
El motor de la maquina es un ALCo (American Locomotive Company) de 1400Hp de 12 Cilindros en V, propulsado a 1500Hp por medio de turbo compresores Puede remolcar unas sorprendentes 900 toneladas, con una velocidad maxima de 100Km p/h.
La 1530 fue una de 47 maquinas iguales, adquiridas entre 1952 y 1954 por los ferrocarriles de Uruguay, de las cuales sobreviven solo 12, y de esas 12 solo funcionan 5.
Locomotora S Nº 144 Locomotora a vapor Nº 144 "Hawthorn & Leslie" (Inglaterra), Clase S (3 cilindros), tipo 2-8-0. Fabricada en Hebburn - Inglaterra
Locomotora Henschel V Nº 158 Esta es una de las 5 locomotoras a vapor tipo 2-10-0 que el Estado Uruguayo adquirió a la empresa Alemana Henschel & Sohnn, cada una capaz de
desarrollar unos 1400HP. Continuando un proyecto que había
comenzado la Central Uruguay Railway (C.U.R.). a pesar que se había demostrado lo inconveniente desde el punto de vista económico en comparación con las diesel.
DATOS DEL BRILL Nº 127 Modelo 60 con una trocha estándar de 1435 mm. La empresa Ferrocarriles y Tranvías del Estado compró 20 unidades entre 1934 y 1937, siendo numerados del 111 al 130. La planta motriz originalmente era con motor naftero 8 cilindros de 150 HP. Entre 1954 y 1959 fueron equipados con motor Cummins diesel de 6 cilindros en línea de 200 HP y así están actualmente excepto el Nº 122 que cuenta desde hace poco con un motor Volvo. Su Transmisión es mecánica. Caja de cambios de 3 velocidades hacia adelante y una en reversa.(Salvo el 122) Palanca de cambios al piso. Embriague de disco. El boggie motriz es el delantero. Los frenos y la bocina son de aire comprimido y su enganche es central. Capacidad 24 Pasajeros en 1º Clase y 48 Pasajeros en 2º. Gabinete higiénico al medio. Largo total del cuerpo 20,99 metros
Fuentes: http://www.archivodeltransporteurugua... ; http://www.internationalsteam.co.uk/t...
http://www.porlosrielesdelsud.com.ar/.
VER VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyX7kYzzVuI



Servicio de trenes especiales por los Días del Patrimono 2010 con destino a Peñarol. Hubo otros servicios a Colón.
Lo compone una Locomotora Alsthom Nº 816 Modelo BB56 de 1963 y coches de pasajeros FIAT fabricados en Cordoba, Argentina entre 1968 y 1969
Mayor informacion: http://www.archivodeltransporteurugua

VER VIDEO:
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpOcw72Jf48



*TREN EN EL PUERTO DE CEFU *En la República Oriental del Uruguay, se celebra anualmente en el mes de setiembre u octubre el Día del Patrimonio. Iniciativa que ayudó a difundir los valores nacionales y es organizada por la Comisión del patrimonio Cultural de la Nación que depende del Ministerio de Educación y Cultura.
En esa fiesta, todos los edificios gubernamentales, museos, instituciones educativas, iglesias, edificios y hasta casas particulares, que tengan interés histórico o arquitectónico están abiertos gratuitamente al público. Así como medios de transporte que hicieron la historia del país.
El Tren del Puerto es organizado por CEFU (Círculo de Estudios Ferroviarios del Uruguay) y AFE (Administración de Ferrocarriles del Estado).
Viaje correspondiente al 25 de Setiembre de 2010. Habitualmente se hace con una locomotora a vapor que está a cargo de CEFU la A.N.P. No.3, una Manning Wardle tipo 0-3-0, fabricada en Leeds, Inglaterra, en el año 1890, que al momento no se encuentra operativa por lo que en esta ocasión corrió con una locomotora diesel eléctrica General Electric de 1954, la Nº 409 única en su tipo en funcionamiento en Uruguay.
Más información: http://www.museodelferrocarril.net/ma... y http://www.afe.com.uy

VER VIDEO:
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98-Mc7nyK7E


----------

